# Where to find black lava rock?



## Martin Schellinck

I'm looking for some black lava rock ranging in size between a golf ball and a billiards ball, does anyone know of a local source? Thanks!
-Martin


----------



## fishyjoe24

what about land scaping places there is a place here in plano at pecan and ave k. they have lots of different rocks, they have red lava rock for .23 cents a pound. bet they have black. 
http://www.contractors-stone.com/home.html

looks like they have split wood aka petirifed wood too.


----------



## digital_gods

It's listed on this supplies website: http://www.customstone.com/index.htm.


----------



## AquaCamp

I saw some at Whiz-Q-Stone in east Fort Worth last weekend, didn't pay attention to the size specifics.

http://www.whiz-q.com


----------



## Martin Schellinck

Thanks for the sources, I'll give them a call.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Martin Schellinck said:


> Thanks for the sources, I'll give them a call.


x2 I'm going to have check out custom stone since they have one in frisco. - main st. oh 720 is main st. skate or die die die die skate or die - 720


----------

